# Six degrees of separation game



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

Well since we have the quote game, we might as well do a six degree of separation game as well.
Works the same way, you suggest a link of two actors, person below connects the two, and suggests a new link.

Ex. Will Smith to Wesley Snipes:
Will was with Tommy Lee in Men in black, who was with woody harrelson in no country for old men, who was with in white men cant jump with wesley snipes.

Mel Gibson to Pierce Brosnan (bond).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2008)

Rene Russo played in Lethal Weapon 3 with Mel, and in The Thomas Crown Affair with Brosnan. 

Tom Cruise to Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

hehe this is kinda long but - tom cruise played with val kilmer in top gun, who played with christian slater in true romance, who played with john travolta in broken arrow, who played with nicholas cage in face off, who played with angeline joline in gone in sixty seconds, who played with brad pitt in mr and mrs smith, who played with matt damon in oceans eleven, who played with edward norton in rounders, who played with edward furlong in american history x, who played with schwarzenegger in T2

thats the beauty of this game, sometimes more than one way works

heres an easy lob - joe pesci to oprah winfrey


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 27, 2008)

joe pesci was in lethal weapon 2 which co starred danny glover who was in several films including oprah winfrey the color purple and beloved.

Charlize Theron to Christina Ricci


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

they both in monster 

christiana ricci to will smith


----------



## schon (Apr 28, 2008)

Ricci to Samuel L. Jackson in Black Snake Moan, who was in Jurassic Park with Jeff Goldblum, who was in Independance Day with Will Smith.

EDIT: Keanu Reeves to Jackie Chan


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2008)

Keanu Reeves was in A scanner Darkly with Rober Downy jr. Robert Downy jr was in Good night and good luck with George Cloony. George Cloony was in the oceans series with Casey Affleck, Affleck was in Gone Baby Gone with morgan Freeman. Morgan Freeman was in Unleashed with Jet Li. Jet li was in the forbidden Kingdom with Jackie Chan.

Mark Ruffalo with John Turturro.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2008)

ruffalo to jake gylenhall in zodiac, jg to heath ledger in brokeback, hl to johnny depp in The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus, johnny depp to turturro in secret window

clint eastwood to richard dreyfuss


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 1, 2008)

^maybe that one was to hard, how bout Eastwood to Jim Carrey


----------



## schon (May 2, 2008)

Clint Eastwood ->Hillary Swank in Million Dollar Baby->Patrick Swayze in 11:14->Jake Gyllenhaal in Donnie Darko-> Mark Ruffalo in Zodiac->Jim Carey in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

Julie Andrews to Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2008)

julie was a voice in shrek two, which also featured antiono banderas->he was with salama hayek in frida -> who was with chris rock in dogma --> who was with seinfeld in a BEE movie

mos def to chris tucker


----------



## pierrot harly (May 7, 2008)

Mos Def was in 16 Blocks and costarred with Bruce Willis.
Bruce Willis costarred with Chris Tucker in Fifth Element.

Terrence Howard to Jack Black.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 7, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ruffalo to jake gylenhall in zodiac, jg to heath ledger in brokeback, hl to johnny depp in The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus, johnny depp to turturro in secret window
> 
> clint eastwood to richard dreyfuss



I couldn't let this one go by ....

Clint Eastwood to Neal McDonough in Flags of Our Fathers, Neal McDonough to Richard Dreyfuss in Tin Man.

continue with .....



pierrot harly said:


> Mos Def was in 16 Blocks and costarred with Bruce Willis.
> Bruce Willis costarred with Chris Tucker in Fifth Element.
> 
> Terrence Howard to Jack Black.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

howard to downey in ironman, downey to black in tropic thunder

terrence howard to ashton kutcher


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

Howard was with Bernie Mac in Pride.
Mac was with Kutcher in Guess Who?

Harrison Ford to Kevin Costner.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 12, 2008)

ford to connery in last crusade, connery to costner in the untouchables

shia lebeuf to angeline jolie


----------



## korican04 (May 12, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ford to connery in last crusade, connery to costner in the untouchables
> 
> shia lebeuf to angeline jolie



This one's not too bad,
shia leboeuf was inTransformers with jon voight who was with the goddess in tomb raider. 

Ewan McGregor to Al Pacino (this isn't too bad either)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 16, 2008)

mcgregor with kidman in moulin rouge, kidman with kilmer in batman forever, and kilmer with pacino in heat

liam neeson to bruce willis


----------



## Bear Walken (May 16, 2008)

Liam Neeson to Morgan Freeman in Batman Begins, Morgan freeman to Bruce Willis in Lucky Number Slevin.

Denzel Washington to Mel Gibson.


----------



## halfhearted (May 16, 2008)

Denzel Washington to Julia Roberts (in_ Conspiracy Theory). _Julia Roberts to Denzel Washington (in _The Pelican Brief).

_Terry Gilliam to Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 16, 2008)

Terry Gilliam directed Brothers Grimm with Heath Ledger, Ledger was in Brokeback Mountain with Jake Gyllenhaal, Gyllenhaal was in Zodiac with Downey Jr.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2008)

^you have to put another pairing after you guess

lets try this ron peralman to nicholas cage


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Ron Pearlman co-starred in Blade II, which was a comic based book movie... Just like Hellboy. Hellboy is a demon who originates from hell (no crap huh? lol). Coincidentally hell is the origin point of the powers of Ghost Rider, which Nicholas Cage starred. 

Djimon Hounsou to Chow Yun Fat


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 20, 2008)

Djimon Hounsou was in Blood Diamond with Jennifer Connelly, Jennifer Connelly was in Hulk with Eric Bana,Eric Bana was in Troy with Orlando Bloom,Orlando Bloom was in POTC : At World's End with Chow Yun Fat.

Ray Liotta to Jack Black.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2008)

liotta with hopkins in hannibal, hopkins with pitt in meet joe black, pitt with paltrow in seven, paltrow with downey in iron man, downey with black in tropic thunder

mos def to renee zwelleger


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Ray Liota is primarily known for playing kick as mobster characters. Another character he's know for is Tommy Vercetti(?), the lead character from Grand Theft Auto: Vice City. The term Vice City was coined after the hit tv series of the late 80's/early 90's called Miami Vice. The main characters, Crockett and Tubbs, were protrayed by Don Johnsom and Phillip Michael Thomas. Those guys were sooooo fucking lame... Just like Jack Black. 

**EDIT*
Mos Def is an accomplished actor. He got his break into the entertainment industry as a hip-hop artist. He has done several performances including the Chappelle Show, which stars Dave Chappelle. Dave Chappelle does several hilarious characters but the one I find most entertaining is Leonard Washington. While doing a parody of the show "wife swap" he moved in with a white family. He read the paper and said "Who in the hell is Renee Zell-Wejja", everyone in the audiance lol'd because they knew he was talking about Renee Zellweger. 

Erika Toda to Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 20, 2008)

Mos Def was in 16 blocks with Bruce Willis,Bruce Willis was in Ocean's Twelve with Catherine Zeta-Jones, Catherine Zeta-Jones was in Chicago with Renee Zwelleger.

Joe Pesci to Barry Pepper.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> Mos Def was in 16 blocks with Bruce Willis,Bruce Willis was in Ocean's Twelve with Catherine Zeta-Jones, Catherine Zeta-Jones was in Chicago with Renee Zwelleger.
> 
> Joe Pesci to Barry Pepper.


You skipped mine.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 20, 2008)

Sorry.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2008)

toda to chris britton in death note the movie, britton to glover in earthsea, glover to black in be kind rewind, black to downey in tropic thunder (this was a toughie)
pesci to damon in good shepard, damon to pepper in saving private ryan

ludacris to joseph finnes


----------



## YamiHikari (May 21, 2008)

These are fun!  (Or not and I'm just weird...)

Ludacris was in Crash (great movie) with Don Cheadle who was in Ocean's Eleven with Matt Damon who was in The Good Shephard with Alec Baldwin who was in Running with Scissors with Joseph Finnes.

Hmm... How about Jessica Simpson to George Clooney?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

*Jessica Simpson* ate some tuna on tv. The can was labeled 'chicken of the sea' so she assumed (or said for teh lulz) "Is it chicken?" Afterward people referred to her as being an idiot. The opposite of idiocy is genius, which Batman happens to be. And guess who played Batman after Val Kilmer... *George* *Clooney*. . 

Corey Haim to Jet Li


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2008)

haim to feldman lost boys, feldman to dennis miller bordello of blood, miller to wesley snipes murder at 1600, snipes to tommy lee jones us marshalls, lee to will smith men in black, smith to angelina jolie shark tales, jolie to brad pitt mr. and mrs. smith, pitt to jason statham snatch, statham to li one/war

harrison ford to jean reno


----------



## destroy_musick (May 22, 2008)

easy

Harrison Ford + Alfred Molina in Indiana Jones Raiders of Lost Arc
Alfred Molina + Gary Oldman in Prick Up Your Ears
Gary Oldman + Jean Reno in Leon

here's a toughie:
Vincent Price to James Belushi


----------



## Bear Walken (May 22, 2008)

Vince Price to Kathy Baker in Edward Scissorhands, Kathy Parker to James Belushi in Hey Arnold! (JB voiced Coach Wittenberg & KP voiced Dr. Bliss.) Thank god for imdb

Should be easy:

BingBing Li to Bruce Lee.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 22, 2008)

yup, tis simple

BingBing Li + Jackie Chan in The Forbiddon Kingdom
Jackie Chan + Bruce Lee in Enter The Dragon

Sean Connery to Toshiro Mifune


----------



## Bear Walken (May 22, 2008)

Sean Connery to Ray Wise in Rising Sun, Ray Wise to Lou Diamond Phillips in 24, Lou Diamond Phillips to Toshiro Mifune in Shadow of the Wolf.

Morgan Freeman to Dennis Haysbert


----------



## destroy_musick (May 22, 2008)

Morgan Freeman + Elijah Wood in Deep Impact
Elijah Wood + Robert Patrick in The Faculty
Robert Patrick + Dennis Haysbert in The Unit



David Duchovny to Bruce Campbell


----------



## Bear Walken (May 22, 2008)

David Duchovny to James Franco in X-Files (episode titled Sure kill), James Franco to Bruce Campbell in all 3 Spiderman flicks. 

Christine Taylor to Seth Green


----------



## pierrot harly (May 22, 2008)

C. Talyor to Ben Stiller in Zoolander --> Ben Stiller to Jack Black in Tropic Thunder --> J. Black to Mos Def in Be Kind Rewind --> Mos Def to Seth Green in the Italian Job

Bengt Ekerot to Roddy McDowell -- Easier than it looks.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2008)

Ekerot with Max von Sydow in seventh seal, sydow with charles heston in greatest story ever told, heston with mcdowell in planent of the apes

roger moore to dennis rodman


----------



## destroy_musick (May 25, 2008)

Roger Moore + Christopher Walken - A View To A Kill
Christopher Walken + Bruce Willis - Pulp Fiction
Bruce Willis + Mickey Rourke - Sin City
Mickey Rourke + Denis Rodman - Double Team



Chow Yun Fat and Christopher Lee


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 25, 2008)

Chow Yun Fat + Orlando Bloom - Pirates 3
Orlando Bloom + Christopher Lee - LOTR

Pauly Shore to Paul Giamatti.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 25, 2008)

Pauly Shore + Sean Astin in California Man
Sean Astin + Elijah Wood in Lord of the Rings
Elijah Wood + Jim Carrey in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Jim Carrey + Paul Giamatti in The Truman Show

Peter Weller to Ian McKellen


----------



## Ema Skye (May 25, 2008)

Peter Walker + Carly Schroeder- Prey
Carly Schroeder + Robert Patrick- Firewall
Robert Patrick + Paul Walker- Flags of our father
Paul Walker + Eva Mendes- 2 Fast 2 Furious
Eva Mendes + Nicolas Cage- Ghost Rider
Nicolas Cage + Diane Kruger- National Treasure: Books of Secrets
Diane Kruger + Orlando Bloom- Troy
Orlando Bloom + Ian McKellen- Lord of the Rings


Jodie Foster to Paul Walker


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2008)

jodie to anthony hopkins in silence of the lambs, hopkins to pitt in the highly underrated Meet Joe Black, Pitt to Damon in Ocean's 11, Damon to Vin Diesel in Saving Private Ryan, Diesel to Walker in Fast and Furious

Charlie Cox to Michael Keaton


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 26, 2008)

Charlie Cox + Jason Flemyng - Stardust
Jason Flemyng + Brad Pitt - Snatch
Brad Pitt + Matt Damon - Ocean's Eleven
Matt Damon + Jack Nicholson - The Departed
Jack Nicholson + Michael Keaton - Batman


Christian Bale to Abigail Breslin.
(I couldn't think of anything)


----------



## destroy_musick (May 26, 2008)

Christian Bale + Hugh Jackman - The Prestige
Hugh Jackman + David Wenham - Van Helsing
David Wenham + Gerard Butler - 300
Gerard Butler + Abigail Breslin - Nims Island

Bill Duke and Woody Allen


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2008)

duke to schwarzenegger in predator/commando, around the world in 60 days jackie chan, chris tucker rush hour, ice cube friday, jennifer lopez anaconda, out of sight clooney, thin red line penn, sweet low down to Woody Allen

leonardo di caprio to denzel washington


----------



## destroy_musick (May 27, 2008)

easy one

Denzel Washington + Tom Hanks - Philadelphia
Tom Hanks + Leonardo di Caprio - Catch Me If You Can

Naveen Andrews and John Leguizamo


----------



## Bear Walken (May 28, 2008)

Naveen Andrews to Bruce Willis in Planet Terror, Willis to Samuel L. Jackson in Die Hard with a Vengeance, Jackson to Nestor Serrano in The Negotiator, Serrano to John Leguizamo in Empire.

Sean Connery to Matt Dillon.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 28, 2008)

Sean Connery was in The Rock with William Fichtner.
William Fichtner was in The Perfect Storm with George Clooney.
George Clooney was in Ocean's 11 with Don Cheadle.
Don Cheadle was in Crash with Matt Dillion.

Richard Gere to Amanda Bynes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 28, 2008)

gere to roberts in pretty woman, julia roberts to bruce willis in Ocean's Twelve, Willis to Gary Oldman in Fifth element, Oldman to Harrison Ford in Air Force one, ford to jim broadbent in Indy 4, broadbent to bynes in robots

gene wilder to sean connery


----------



## YamiHikari (May 28, 2008)

Gene Wilder was in Young Frankenstein with Peter Boyle.
Peter Boyle was in Monster's Ball with Halle Berry.
Halle Berry was in X-Men with Anna Paquin.
Anna Paquin was in Finding Forrester with Sean Connery.

Mary-Louise Parker to David Duchovny.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2008)

MLP to Chris Walken in Romance and Cigarettes, Walken to Denzel in Man Under Fire, Denzel to Julia Roberts in Pelican Brief, Roberts to Pitt in Ocena's Eleven, Pitt to Duchovny in Kalifornia

Christopher Walken to Mark Dacascos


----------



## pierrot harly (Jun 4, 2008)

C. Walken was with Viggo Mortensen in Prophecy --> V. Mortensen with Vincent Cassel in Eastern Promises --> Cassel in Brotherhood of the Wolf with Dacascos

John Travolta to Jon Voight


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jun 5, 2008)

John Travolta + Nick Cage - Face off
Nick Cage + Jon Voight - National Treasure

Paul Dano to Mccully Culkin.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2008)

dano to steve carrell in little miss sunshine, carrell to morgan freeman in evan almighty, freeman to brad pitt in seven, pitt to matt damon in oceans eleven, damon to pesci in the good shepard , and pesci was with culkin in home alone

morgan freeman to john travolta


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jun 7, 2008)

Morgan Freeman + Bruce Willis - Lucky Number Slevin
Bruce Willis + John Travolta - Pulp Fiction

Scarlett Johansson to Christopher Lloyd.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2008)

scarlett to bill murray in lost in translation,bill murray to jason schwartzmen in rushmore, schwartzman to Steve Martin to in Shop girl, Martin to alan ruck in Cheaper by the Dozen,Ruck to Michael J. Fox in Spin City, Fox to Lloyd in Back to the Future

Ben Affleck to Ethan Hawke


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jun 8, 2008)

Ethan Hawke + John Turturro - Quiz Show
John Turturro + Matt Damon - Rounders
Matt Damon + Ben Affleck - Good Will Hunting

Cheri Oteri to Elijah Wood.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2008)

oteri was in southland tales with sean william scott , who was with chow yun fat in bullet proof monk, who was with mark wahlberg in the corrupter, who was with matt damon in departed, who was with bruce willis in oceans twelve, who was with elijah wood in sin city

chow yun fat to christoper walken


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 11, 2008)

Chow yung fat - Keira Knightley (Pirates of the Caribbean 3)
Keira Knightley - Christopher Walken (Domino)

Drew Fuller and Hayden Christensen


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 14, 2008)

fueller to vinnie jones in loaded, jones to brad pitt in snatch, pitt to kilmer in true romance, kilmer to kidman in batman forever, kidman to mcgregor in moulin roughe, mcgregor to christensen in star wars episode one

jim carrey to tom cruise


----------

